# Gibt es für Windows andere Fenstermanager?



## partitionist (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo, unter Linux gibt es verschieden Fenstermanager wie KDE oder Gnome, wieso gibt es sowas nicht für Windows?


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Wer sagt dass es keine Alternativen gibt?
LiteStep ist z.b. solch eine.
Selbst zu Zeiten von Win3.11 gab es schon Alternativen (im Win95 Style).
Das Problem an Windows ist halt dass es, im Gegensatz zu Linux, kein OpenSource ist.
Dem entsprechend ist es natürlich auch schwerer Windows zu "verstehen" und zu verändern/manipulieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

